# Scaler question............



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello all,
I just hooked up a Key Digital ISYNC HD Scaler to my PANASONIC PTAX100U 720P LCD projector and am curious what is diff between 50-60HZ? My Scalers says 60HZ but what does that mean and is it something that can be changed..or should be? A friend gave me this to try and improove SD cable and 480 DVD output (Lexicon RT-10) and so far I am just learning this product, it has a very poor manual that doesnt offer much help Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Digital ISYNC HD Scaler automatically detects and switches between 50 and 60hz, according to the manual.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

OK thanks.


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

50hz is part of the PAL (576i/1080i) format used in europe, Australia and other places, 60hz is part of the NTSC (480i/720p,1080i,p) format used in the USA, Japan and other places...
So depending on what format DVD disc you are watching determands wether the Scaler will select 50hz or 60hz....


----------

